# LOWES plant clearance



## house06 (Jan 4, 2007)

Someone mentioned think maybe WG the plant clearance section at Lowes. Finally remembered to check today. Got 2 red pear tomato plants .75 cents each and a 18pk flat of petunias for 3.00. 

Our store had 50% off clearance stickers. Am going back to look at perrennials tomorrow. Hope your store is offering the same deal......


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I got a fig that supposedly is hardy here, a grape and 2 blueberries. Asked dh how I'm going to plant these with my digging foot broke. He volunteered our ds. Now I have to figure out where I want the fig and grape.


----------



## frankva (May 21, 2009)

I wouldn't take a plant from Lowes if they paid me to take it.

Just me. Buyer beware no matter where you get them.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

I would look 'em over really good. At my Lowe's, those containers have been sitting out there on the hot asphalt for over a month now, with minimum wage workers in charge of watering them(you don't know how many times they have been revived), and customers have already chosen the good ones in the batch. You might find some sleepers, though....

geo


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

It is what it is so I wouldn't buy a plant on discount if I was really depending on it.
I got a bunch of French Marigolds 4 pack for 33 cents each two weeks ago. The 3 flats or marigolds I planted didn't sprout so I was in need.

Last year I bought two Kiwi plants for $7 each & repotted them in good soil with bunny poop, egg shells, & bone meal. They're full & green and hopefully were labeled correctly as a male & female. I'll plant them next year after I have fully composted the holes they will be placed in.

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Ours don't sit on asphalt, they are in a graveled section which has shade cloth draped over it and plants are watered regularly, on a daily basis from what I have seen. My Lowes clearance pansies from early this spring are still blooming. 

I have lost a few of the clearanced items I've bought, mainly due to neglect on my part. I got my red lake currants on clearance but put them in the wrong spot. Moved them to the woods last fall and they are HUGE now with little berries forming. The gooseberries are looking great, the onions all came up except a couple that I knew were dead before planting. Both of my purple smoke bushes are lovely, the old one is 10 feet wide and 10 feet across.

I do occasionally buy plants at full regular price. The clearance ones are impulse buys that I bring home and try to find a spot for. All of my full priced butterfly bushes have died. One of the clearance ones died only because dh accidentally tilled it, the others look great and have survived for 4 years.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

I have bought a ton of plants from Lowes clearance section.

Tons of Gerber annual Daises that come back every year. Bunch of dianthus annual that comes back every year, black and blue saliva that comes back every year. Just bought 3 trays of impatiens and one tray of begonia at $3 each. Only ones I lot are the ones the squirrels and robins dig up! Some stuff is too far gone, don't buy it!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I bought asiatic lilies that had already bloomed for $1 a 1/2 gallon pot. Coreopsis perennials same size/same price. They had a ton of calla lilies and off-colored irises, but I didn't take any of those.


----------



## salmonslayer91 (Oct 10, 2010)

sometimes you can get a totally dead plant in a rather large pot and it may be worth is 90percent off just for the dirt!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

salmonslayer91 said:


> sometimes you can get a totally dead plant in a rather large pot and it may be worth is 90percent off just for the dirt!


Or the pot!


----------



## salmonslayer91 (Oct 10, 2010)

indeed!!!


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

I buy tons of stuff off Lowe's clearance racks. I'd estimate 95 percent has survived. Each store seems to have its own policy for culling plants. The one I usually go to will mark down anything that isn't actively blooming. I've bought flats of healthy annuals full of buds for $2-3. Like Po Boy, I've had good luck with the "annual" dianthus returning. 

It's a bit of a crapshoot since you never known what will be on sale! If I don't have a place for something at the moment, I'll stick it in one of my raised beds until I find a way to work it in somewhere.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

I have a major complaint with everything that Lowe's sells, gardening or otherwise. The closest is about 40 miles away! 

Martin


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

You could have my problem. There are 4 stores I regularly visit that have gardening sections. Every time I go to those stores I visit the garden section and spend more than I should on plants for which I have no room.


----------



## rabbitpatch (Jan 14, 2008)

One plus for buying plants from Lowe's is their plant guarantee. You have to save your receipt, but if the plant dies in less than a year, you can return it for a full refund or replacement. I had to return a couple of shrubs once and they asked no questions. Just checked the receipt and gave me my money back. My mom returned a dogwood tree that she bought one spring. It died sometime over the winter so when it didn't leaf out the next spring, she took it back and they replaced it with no fuss at all.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm working at the greenhouse that supplies all the Lowes.
Today, all workers get to take home 4 flats.
No veggies, just flowers.


----------



## farmerstac (Mar 16, 2005)

I have good luck with Lowes clearance items. Even if the item dies the basket is worth the dime I spent for it. If it survives then its regrown and repoted and placed on craigslist. I bought 8 crape mytrles for a buck a piece stuck them in the ground over winter and just sold them for $20.00 a piece. Even after I figure my time digging, watering and fertlizing I still made a decent profit. My biggest problem is Lowes is 15 miles away and I just cann't make it there as much as I would like too.

Stacy


----------

